# No thanks



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Not near me please. Bad enough with all the neighbours dogs barking all night.
http://www.surinenglish.com/local/201909/13/guaro-home-needs-home-20190913092015-v.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DonMarco said:


> Not near me please. Bad enough with all the neighbours dogs barking all night.
> Guaro dog shelter needs a new home . surinenglish.com


 Good luck to them I say, I'm sure they're doing more of a service than disservice here in Spain.
What I don't understand is 


> Following a successful musical career in Belgium, the couple first lived on the Costa Blanca, where they opened their own music bar and restaurant, but they were forced to return to Belgium in 2012, where Vera underwent treatment for breast cancer.


Forced to return to Belgium? Breast cancer can be treated in Spain. They might have made their own decision to return, but forced? And I suppose they went private...


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good luck to them I say, I'm sure they're doing more of a service than disservice here in Spain.
> What I don't understand is
> 
> Forced to return to Belgium? Breast cancer can be treated in Spain. They might have made their own decision to return, but forced? And I suppose they went private...


I don't think we know any of the personal circumstances regarding the return to Belguim .

Yes they sound like caring and kind people to me.


----------



## Ovaldo (Aug 12, 2019)

When we moved to France, we were told to watch out for the English. When we moved to Spain, we were told to watch out for the Dutchies.. This is for any work that needed to be done around the properties..

The Brits here in Spain are nothing compared to the Dutch and Belges, the majority do not register here, leave their countries plates on the car, have their own supermarkets, doctors, etc.. and unlike the Brits, they do not go running to the authorities to report any non-compliance with the local laws on their country men or women.

They go back to their homelands because their family is close, the doctors speak their language and I think they get free medical for life, but only in their country.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

And the point of that semi racist diatribe was.........?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Ovaldo said:


> I think they get free medical for life, but only in their country.


I don't know about Belgium, but that is certainly not true of the Netherlands (we know people who live there). Health insurance is compulsory there, and even with that insurance they have to pay the first €300 of any costs of a hospital admission.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Healthcare_in_the_Netherlands


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ovaldo said:


> When we moved to France, we were told to watch out for the English. When we moved to Spain, we were told to watch out for the Dutchies.. This is for any work that needed to be done around the properties..
> 
> The Brits here in Spain are nothing compared to the Dutch and Belges, the majority do not register here, leave their countries plates on the car, have their own supermarkets, doctors, etc.. and unlike the Brits, they do not go running to the authorities to report any non-compliance with the local laws on their country men or women.
> 
> They go back to their homelands because their family is close, the doctors speak their language and I think they get free medical for life, but only in their country.


Stop smoking that stuff, at least when on a keyboard.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good luck to them I say, I'm sure they're doing more of a service than disservice here in Spain.
> What I don't understand is
> 
> Forced to return to Belgium? Breast cancer can be treated in Spain. They might have made their own decision to return, but forced? And I suppose they went private...


I'm with you and I'm not saying the poor woman didn't need treatment and I don't think it has anything to do with the dilemma of finding new premises for her dog home but can't do any harm tugging on the heart strings - does it?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Roy C said:


> I don't think we know any of the personal circumstances regarding the return to Belguim .
> 
> Yes they sound like caring and kind people to me.


That is a bit of a paradox.

How can it be kind or caring to subject people to the noise, mess and unruly behaviour of 30 dogs. Not exactly on my door step but close enough to impact on me, a single German woman in my village keeps taking in strays (at times as many as 20) and its not Battersea Dogs home but more like misguied animal love.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

DonMarco said:


> That is a bit of a paradox.
> 
> How can it be kind or caring to subject people to the noise, mess and unruly behaviour of 30 dogs. Not exactly on my door step but close enough to impact on me, a single German woman in my village keeps taking in strays (at times as many as 20) and its not Battersea Dogs home but more like misguied animal love.


How close are they to neighbours, I hear dogs barking through the night but I've grown use to it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

DonMarco said:


> That is a bit of a paradox.
> 
> How can it be kind or caring to subject people to the noise, mess and unruly behaviour of 30 dogs. Not exactly on my door step but close enough to impact on me, a single German woman in my village keeps taking in strays (at times as many as 20) and its not Battersea Dogs home but more like misguied animal love.


I agree. You need to be more than kind and caring to successfully manage a well-run animal shelter. Well-meaning people often fail to get the results they wish for and often end up doing more harm than good. It's left to properly run shelters to deal with the fall out and pick up the pieces.

I'm President of a charity that takes in and rehomes abandoned dogs. We have registered charity status, legally binding statutes and properly audited accounts which are presented to our members for scrutiny at our AGM. Last year we found homes for four hundred and thirty-two dogs. We have a vet who visits our well-equipped clinic twice a week and is on call for emergencies. We have three employees and very many volunteers who help with cleaning, dog walking and fund raising. We need over 8k euros a month to run our shelter and we get it through sheer had work, proceeds from adoption fees,running a second-hand shop, organising various events. We are recognised as an Entidad Collaboradora by our local Ayuntamiento but they don't fund us.

Our kennels are imo the Ritz of dog shelters. They are situated outside Estepona, in the foothills of the Sierra Bermeja, well away from houses and farms. We disturb no-one, the dogs have fresh air and have regular walks in the beautiful countryside.

Sometimes dogs are happier living free. We keep an eye on dogs we know of who don't want to be in the shelter. We ensure they have regular food and water and vet care if needed. Jimenato was involved in a group that oversaw this n Jimena.

Standards of animal care are improving in Spain but there's still work to be done and it's not helpful to such efforts if people are kept awake all night by barking dogs or offended by horrible smells.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DonMarco said:


> That is a bit of a paradox.
> 
> How can it be kind or caring to subject people to the noise, mess and unruly behaviour of 30 dogs. Not exactly on my door step but close enough to impact on me, a single German woman in my village keeps taking in strays (at times as many as 20) and its not Battersea Dogs home but more like misguied animal love.


That would count as anti-social behaviour in my book.

BTW your location says Switzerland, are you talking about a neighbour there or in Spain?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> That would count as anti-social behaviour in my book.
> 
> BTW your location says Switzerland, are you talking about a neighbour there or in Spain?


I'm talking about Spain but as I spend just less than 6 months here I don't really feel that I should tell the locals what to do.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I agree. You need to be more than kind and caring to successfully manage a well-run animal shelter. Well-meaning people often fail to get the results they wish for and often end up doing more harm than good. It's left to properly run shelters to deal with the fall out and pick up the pieces.
> 
> I'm President of a charity that takes in and rehomes abandoned dogs. We have registered charity status, legally binding statutes and properly audited accounts which are presented to our members for scrutiny at our AGM. Last year we found homes for four hundred and thirty-two dogs. We have a vet who visits our well-equipped clinic twice a week and is on call for emergencies. We have three employees and very many volunteers who help with cleaning, dog walking and fund raising. We need over 8k euros a month to run our shelter and we get it through sheer had work, proceeds from adoption fees,running a second-hand shop, organising various events. We are recognised as an Entidad Collaboradora by our local Ayuntamiento but they don't fund us.
> 
> ...


Oh yes they are, without a doubt.


----------

